# Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf



## robdasilva (30. November 2013)

Hallo,

hätte mal eine ganz blöde Frage??

Wie fischt ihr mit einer Rolle ohne Freilauf auf Karpfen an der Selbsthakmontage??

Nur einfach die Bremse aufdrehen?

Rollenbügel auf und Schnur in einen Schnurclip??


Gruss Rob


----------



## Schneidi (30. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

ich nehm rollen mit quick drag bremssystem


----------



## Lupus (30. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Hi,
niemals die Rolle auf und die Schnur in den Clip!!!!! Niemals nicht!!!! Wenn du Glück hast ist nur die Schnur weg (und der fisch verendet qualvoll) oder der Clip weg! Wenn du pech hast ist die ganze Rute weg!!! Bremse aufdrehen dass ist alles!

Wie weit ist eine Frage der Erfahrung jedenfalls mindestens so weit das die Rolle Schnur frei gibt bevor die Rute aus der Halterung fliegt!!!!


----------



## robdasilva (30. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Ich meine nicht den Schnurclip an der Rolle sonder einen Runclip den mann am Blank befestigt.

Gruss Rob


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Bremse recht weit auf, und im Drill langsam zudrehen. Bügel auf ist Murks.


----------



## marcus7 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht den Schnurclip an der Rolle sonder einen Runclip den mann am Blank befestigt.
> 
> Gruss Rob




Kommt immer dümmer als man denkt. Der Wind weht dir paar Windungen von der offenen Rolle, diese lose Schnur wickelt sich um die Kurbel oder irgendein Hinderniss unter der Rute und schon haste den Salat.

Einfach Kopfbremse lockern, mache ich schon ewig so.
Wo kein Freilauf ist kann auch keiner kaputt gehen.

lg


----------



## nExX (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Wie weit du die bremse dann "aufmachst" hängt von der situation ab. wenn du vor hindernissen. z.b. nen baum fischt dann darfst du dem fisch auch mal gar keine schnur geben. sehr ratsam ist dabei eben, dass deine rutenauflage bombenfest steht od steckt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Hi,

ich persönlich habe keinen Vorteil von einer Freilaufrolle auf Karpfen und fische deshalb auch keine mehr.Ich achte lieber auf einen stabilen Aufbau und habe die Bremse so straff eingestellt das ich mit der Einstellung sofort "losdrillen" kann wenn ich die Rute vom Pod nehme ohne an der Bremse was regulieren zu müssen.Halte nichts von losem Freilauf oder Bremse wenn die Rute auf dem Pod liegt.Sehe da neben einigen Nachteilen keine Vorteile.Ausser der Aufbau ist so schlecht und unstabil das man Angst haben muss das Pod kippt um oder die Ruten gehen baden.


----------



## JimiG (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Ich halte das auch so die Bremse schon kampfbereit eingestellt und die Rutenhalter ordentlich festgesetzt. Das geht dann schon , nur wenn man p...eln muss sollte man die Rute rausholen oder für diese Zeit die Bremse lösen.


----------



## Dirk T (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Hallo,

naja hat sicher alles so seine Vor bzw. Nachteile mit dem Freilauf ,muß halt jeder selbst entscheiden wie er das so händelt gehen tut beides....aber die meinung die die beiden Kollegen vor mir so vertreten ,möchte ich so nicht gelten lassen.Sicher, in einem Gewässer wo nur Fische von 5-10 Pfund schwimmen mag das funktionieren,mit Bremse zu und so,aber macht das mal hier bei uns in der Elbe und da geht ein 40 Pfund Fisch ran,ich will gar nicht weiter  drüber nachdenken ,auch nicht mit sky pood oder änlichem.Das Risiko wär mir viel zu hoch und es wäre sicher auch für den Fisch nicht das wahre eine Rute im Schlepptau zu haben.....


----------



## Stefff (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Servus Rob,

ich habe mir im Laufe dieses Jahres angewöhnt die Freilaufbremse bei meinen Ansitzten immer straffer einzustellen. Anfangs bedingt durch neue Angelsituationen an neuen Gewässern und mit der Zeit eben bei allen Ansitzten.
Letztlich ist meine Freilaufeinstellung mittlerweile nur unwesentlich leichter als meine Anfangs- Drilleinstellung.

Bin jetzt soweit das ich ab 2014 mit Rollen ohne Freilauffunktion angeln werde.
Grund ist folgender:
Die Freilaufbremse ist bei den von mir verwendeten Rollen bei leichter bis mittlerer Einstellung absolut zufriedenstellend. Allerdings wenn es in die festere Einstellung geht dann geht die Schnur beim Run "schubweise"  also wenn man so will interwallweise von der Rolle. Das gefällt mir so nicht.
Wenn ich mit gut eingestellter Frontbremse angle dann beginnt der Drill sozusagen schon beim Biss/Run.
Man kann in aller ruhe die Rute aufnehmen und auch bei einer normalen Stendardbremse (kein QD-Bremssystem) mit wenig Bewegung an der Bremse diese optimieren.
Das hat für mich mittlerweile eine Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenansitz überflüssig gemacht.

Also Bremseinstellung so straff wie möglich einstellen, ob Freilauf oder nicht!
Angepasst an die jeweilige Angelsituation.
Warum dem Fisch mehr Schnur zugestehen als nötig!

Einen Nachteil, wenn man das so nennen will, hat das ganze. Oder sagen wir mal es gibt was zu beachten.
Die (in meinem Fall) verwendeten Swinger sollten sehr sensiebel eingestellt werden da kleinere Beifänge, auch abhängig vom verwendeten Bleigewicht, es meist nicht schaffen Schnur von der Rolle zu nehmen. Was bei leicht eingestelltem Freilauf oder Bremse meist schon der Fall ist.

Ich war bis jetzt überzeugter Freilauffischer hab mich aber selbst von den Vorteilen einer gut eingestellten, größer dimensionierter Frontbremse gegenüber einer Freilaufbremse überzeugt!

Ob du das jetzt alles wissen wolltest weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht hilfts dem ein oder anderen Leser der sich diesbezüglich noch unsicher ist!

Grüße, Stefff


----------



## Lupus (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Moin,
es ging nicht um das fischen mit Freilauf und auch nicht um das Für und Wider zwischen Freilauf und Bremse...aber das nur am Rande!!!

Alles klar du hast also von dem Schnurclip an der Rute gesprochen!!! Aber auch in diesem Fall wüde ich nie mit offener Rolle fischen! Wenn dumit Selbsthakmontage fischst macht das auch (und ich finde im Moment gar keine Einschränkung) überhaupt gar keinen Sinn!!! Der Fisch soll sich selber haken wofür dann eine offene Bremse??? Gerade dann hätte eine offene Rolle nur Nachteile!!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## pike-81 (1. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Selber fische ich nur sehr selten auf Karpfen. Hab daher auch keine spezielle Ausrüstung dafür. Von daher habe ich die Bremse relativ weit geöffnet. Nach dem Biß und Selbsthaken kommt es ja zum Run (Fluchtreflex). Dabei sollte die Rute schon an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Nach der Rutenaufnahme bremse ich kurz mit der Hand an der Spule, und stelle die Bremse dann umgehend nach Gefühl und Situation ein. 
Einige schreiben hier, sie stellen die Bremse gleich ein. Da frage ich mich, mit was für einer offenen Bremseinstellung gedrillt wird, oder ob da nur Satzkarpfen beißen. Selbst 50-60cm Karpfen haben doch gerade beim ersten Run schon richtig Power. 
Vom offenen Bügel würde ich abraten. Hier ist die Gefahr zu groß, daß sich die Schnur irgendwo verwickelt. 
Wenn ich öfter auf Karpfen gehen würde, hätte ich wohl aus Bequemlichkeit Freilaufrollen. Dann hat man gleich nach der Rutenaufnahme die richtige Bremseinstellung, und muß nicht lange rumfingern. 
Petri


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



Stefff schrieb:


> Also Bremseinstellung so straff wie möglich einstellen, ob Freilauf oder nicht!
> Angepasst an die jeweilige Angelsituation.
> Warum dem Fisch mehr Schnur zugestehen als nötig!



So sieht es aus!

Dann beim Anschlag mit einer Hand gleich auf die Bremse fassen und bei Bedarf weiter zudrehen. Und wenn die Bremse schon voreingestellt ist, dann drehst du dir auch keinen Wolf.

Obwohl Freilaufrollen doch schon bequemer sind und ich sie nicht mehr missen möchte ist letztlich alles Gewöhnungssache!


----------



## Schneidi (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> dann drehst du dir auch keinen Wolf.



Deshalb gibt es quick drag


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Die dann aber nicht so fein in der Einstellung sind und ausserdem hat nicht jede Brandungs/Karpfenrolle die QD Funktion.

Mal davon abgesehen das es für die Situation Freiluafrollen gibt. Also hättest du eher "Deshalb gibts Freilaufrollen" schreiben sollen...


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



Dirk T schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja hat sicher alles so seine Vor bzw. Nachteile mit dem Freilauf ,muß halt jeder selbst entscheiden wie er das so händelt gehen tut beides....aber die meinung die die beiden Kollegen vor mir so vertreten ,möchte ich so nicht gelten lassen.Sicher, in einem Gewässer wo nur Fische von 5-10 Pfund schwimmen mag das funktionieren,mit Bremse zu und so,aber macht das mal hier bei uns in der Elbe und da geht ein 40 Pfund Fisch ran,ich will gar nicht weiter  drüber nachdenken ,auch nicht mit sky pood oder änlichem.Das Risiko wär mir viel zu hoch und es wäre sicher auch für den Fisch nicht das wahre eine Rute im Schlepptau zu haben.....


Hi,

ich habe nicht von einer komplett geschlossenen Bremse geredet sondern so straff eingestellt wie ich sie im Drill auch einstellen würde wenn sie es nicht schon wär.Natürlich sollte man die Bremse nur so straff einstellen das das Pod auf jeden Fall stehen bleibt die Ruten nicht baden gehen oder die Schnur reißt.Und da ist es volkommen egal wie groß der Fisch ist.Selbst ein Schiff könnte daran hängen nur wenn die Schnur zu ende geht hätte man ein Problem.Könnte mit meinem Aufbau die Bremse wenn ich wollte aber auch komplett schliessen alles eine Frage des Aufbaus die Schnur würde bei mir eher reißen oder der Fisch ausschlitzen bevor mein Pod kippt oder die Ruten baden gehen.Ganz zu ist mir persönlich aber docn etwas zu radikal straffe Einstellung wie im Drill halt.


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Einige schreiben hier, sie stellen die Bremse gleich ein. Da frage ich mich, mit was für einer offenen Bremseinstellung gedrillt wird, oder ob da nur Satzkarpfen beißen. Selbst 50-60cm Karpfen haben doch gerade beim ersten Run schon richtig Power.


Wie gesagt alles eine Frage des Aufbaus.Ist nichts ungewöhnliches die Bremse straff eingestellt zu haben viele haben sie auch komplett zu wenn sie vor Hindernissen fischen oder so.Ich frage mich eher wie baut ihre eure Ruten auf das ihr den Freilauf oder die Bremse so lose haben müsst?Vernünftiges Pod wenn es geht Banksticks in den Boden rein und vernünftige Butt Grips und schon ist das eigentlich kein Problem mehr.Wenn die Butt Grips eure Ruten nicht rutschrest halten weil der Blank zu dünn ist oder die Butt Grip schlecht kann man hinter der Stelle wo die Ruten aufliegen eine Verdickung auf dem Blank einbauen.So habe ich es gemacht es ist so unmöglich meine Ruten vom Pod zu ziehen.Nur wenn man im Nahbereich fischt und der Winkel von Schnur und Rute ungünstig ist könnten sie ausgehebelt werden aber wie gesagt alles eine Sache des Aufbaus und wenn man das weiss achtet man da beim Aufbau drauf so das es nicht passieren kann.Also wie gesagt alles kein problem wenn der Aufbau stimmt selbst nicht mit komplett geschlossener Bremse.


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Ich hab meine Freilaufrollen vor langer Zeit verkauft.

ich mache einfach die Bremsen meiner Daiwa Emblem X 4500T oder Penn Slammer 560 auf, nach dem Biss drehe ich die dann flott zu, dabei drehe ich mir auch keinen Wolf, das schaffe ich schon, man kann auch übertreiben... #d

Im Drill reguliere ich eh ständig die Bremskraft und passe sie der Fischgröße und der Fluchtrichtung des Fisches an (ob mitten ins Freiwasser hinaus oder in die nächste Wurzel rein). In der endphase des Drills wird die Bremse dann recht weit geöffnet, falls es noch zu einer letzten Flucht kommt.

Was viele schreiben von wegen "bremskraft einmal einstellen und das wars dann" verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Die Rute wird natürlich wie sea-trout schon schreibt schön fest ins Rodpod geklemmt, dafür ist es ja da.


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Ich reguliere während des Drills auch etwas.Nur ist die Bremse wenn sie auf dem Pod liegt schon recht straff eingestellt.Loser mache ich sie nur in der Endphase des Drills und wenn ich mal keine Schnur geben will oder etwas mehr Druck machen möchte bremse ich die Spule mit meiner rechten Hand.Also ich reguliere quasi nur in der Endphase des Drills und mache die Bremse etwas loser sons ist sie vom auf dem Pod liegend bis Nahbereich gleich eingestellt.


----------



## marcus7 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Ich bin überrascht wie viele die Bremse so weit zu haben, wenn die Rute liegt ;+.

Für mich kommt das z.B. kaum in Frage, höchstens wenn ich auf kürzere Distanz und im Freiwasser angle. Selbst dann wäre es Geschmackssache und ne eher lockere Bremse würde auch keinen Fisch verlieren.

Aber wenn es weitere Distanzen sind und/oder im Kraut, wozu dann so fest drehen? Hat in meinen Augen nur Nachteile.
Die Schnur kann sich besser ins Kraut schneiden/wickeln, es wird viel schwieriger den Fsich so zu landen. Besser recht locker lassen und gleich mit Boot über den Fisch.

Selbst bei Totholz sehe ich da nicht viel Sinn, zumindest bei kräftigen Fischen. Kann mir keiner erzählen er fischt so straff das ein guter Fisch, der direkt neben Holz beißt es nicht schafft da rein zu ziehen.

Öfters klappt es die Montage in so einem Winkel vors Holz zu legen, dass die Schnur nicht aufs Holz zuführt, sondern möglichst seitlich davon. In den meisten Fällen zieht der Fisch gegen die Laufrichtung der Schnur weg aus Reflex. Wenn versucht wird durch zu straffe Schnur ihn daran zu hindern...wo wird er dann wohl hin ziehen?

lg


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Hallo Marcus,

wie stark man die Schnur "spannt" und wie hart die Bremse eingestellt ist das sind m. M. zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.

Das es durchaus Gründe gibt die Schnur nicht zu stark zu spannen auch auf größere Entfernungen bei Mono und auch Kraut wg. der Bißerkennung aber auch bei kürzeren Entfernungen da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht!

Wo die Vorteile einer "weich" eingestellten Bremse bzw. Freilauf liegen sollen, außer man kann seine Rute nicht stabil aufbauen, dass erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz und mir fallen eigentlich nur Nachteile ein. ;+

Die Schnur wird sich vielleicht beim Abzug nicht so tief ins "Kraut" einschneiden richtig. Das wird aber spätestens beim Drill passieren und da hilft es auch nicht viel, dass die "erhobene" Rute dann einen günstigeren Winkel hat denn davon bleiben in 100-200 Meter Entfernung nur ein paar cm übrig.

Bei Hinternissen hält eine hart eingestellte Bremse einen kampfstarken Karpfen zwar nicht davon ab dort "reinzuziehen", aber einen kleineren Karpfen schon und auch bei einem kampfstarken Karpfen hat man so einfach ein paar Sekunden mehr Zeit, weil der Karpfen bei einer hart eingestellten Bremse einfach etwas länger braucht um ins Hinderniss zu flüchten und wenn man Glück hat ändert er, aufgrund des großen Wiederstands, vielleicht doch seinen "Fluchtweg". Sicher wenn man seinen Spod 1 Meter neben einem Hinderniss ausgewählt hat ist der Unterschied vielleicht 2-3 Sekunden, aber das sollte man eigentlich ohnehin nicht machen selbst wenn man ein Boot hat ...

Dazu hat man durch die härter eingestellte Bremse den Vorteil, dass ein noch nicht so tief eingedrungener Haken, sei es weil der Haken nicht richtig scharf war oder er ungünstig gefaßt hat aufgrund des höheren Wiederstands  dann richtig eindringt. Ist die Bremse zu weich, kann der Karpfen, weil er so die nötige (lose) Schnur bekommt, mit Hilfe des Bleis den noch nicht tief eingedrungenen Haken abschütteln.

Wenn man seine Ruten stabil aufgebaut hat fällt mir ehrlich gesagt kein Grund ein, wieso man die Bremse respektive den Freilauf weich einstellen soll.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ghostrider (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

@Marcus Bin überrascht, dass du überrrascht bist ^^... Die Bremse recht hart einzustellen, hat zwar einige wenige Nachteile, gerade auf Distanz, hinsichtlich der Bissanzeige, aber auch einige überragende Vorteile.

Zum Einen hast du einen "Extrahakeffekt" , gerade wenn man nicht die 3 Pfünder auspackt und mit 3 Unzen aufwärts fischen will, sondern beispielsweise mit kleinen Methodbleien um die 50 Gramm am leichten Geschirr angelt. Auch bei richtig harten Mäulern wenn Muscheln und/oder Krebse die Hauptnahrung sind, könnt ich wetten, dass das den einen oder anderen Fisch extra gebracht hat. 

Desweiteren, glaube ich definitiv, dass der Karpfen bei weicherer Bremseinstellung auch mehr Schnur zieht, "knallhart Bremse zu "  ist eigentlich gängige Praxis beim Fischen vor Hindernissen und kann je nach Umstand die entscheidenden Meter oder Sekunden bis zum Aufnehmen der Rute bringen. Mit zunehmender Distanz wird die Sache aber immer wirkungsloser.

Wie gesagt, das trifft nicht immer so zu, wenn es aber aufs Jahr gesehen ein paar Fische mehr bringt und einige davor bewahrt sich im Hinderniss aufzuhängen,  hat sich der Aufwand das Pod stabil aufzubauen und die Bremse weiter zuzudrehen doch schon gelohnt.

Gruss                               Ui, Cyberpeter war schneller


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



Ghostrider schrieb:


> Die Bremse recht hart einzustellen, hat zwar einige wenige Nachteile, gerade auf Distanz, hinsichtlich der Bissanzeige,



Welche?


----------



## Ghostrider (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Welche?



Je nach Durchmesser der Schnur und auch maßgeblich nur bei Monofilen, hast du bei Bissanzeigern mit Rad auf Entfernung halt erstmal eine ganze Menge Dehnung, je nach Bremseinstellung, bei der kein Abzug stattfindet. Bei Delkims mit dem Sensor ist das etwas weniger kritisch.

Das grundsätzlich dazu, ob man den Brassenbiss mit geöffneterer Bremse allerdings mitbekommen hätte, ist die nächste Frage ^^...


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Also straffer Freilauf bzw. Bremse hat meiner Meinung nach nur Vorteile.Lose für mich eher nur Nachteile ausser der Aufbau ist schlecht und unstabil.Der Fisch hat nach dem Biss mehr Spielraum und kann eher in Hindernisse schwimmen.Klar fischt man direkt daneben bringt auch eine straffe Bremseinstellung nichts oder evt. nichtmal eine geschlossene trotzdem hat der Fisch weniger Spielraum und muss viel mehr Kraft aufwenden um Schnur zu nehmen und so kommt er garnicht erst so richtig in Schwung wie mit einer losen Einstellung er nimmt also weniger Schnur.Die Stelle wo man fischt sollte natürlich auch mit solch einer Einstellung mit Verstand gewählt werden das ist klar.Habe quasi so gut wie nie so Runs wie von den manchen berichten das ist für manche sicher ein Nachteil mir ist es egal ich brauch keine super langen Runs.Ich bin eh lieber direkt an der Rute wenn was beißt bzw. beim 1. Pieps.Was bei mir persönlich zumindest der Fall war.Ich hatte damals mit loser Einstellung wesentlich mehr Aussteiger welche schlagartig zurückgingen als ich die Einstellung straffer machte.Fische so nun schon einige Jahre und habe da nur positive Erfahrungen mit gemacht und sehe keine Sinn mehr darin die Bremse so lose zu haben wie man es immer wieder liest im Internet.Aber soll jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



Ghostrider schrieb:


> Je nach Durchmesser der Schnur und auch maßgeblich nur bei Monofilen, hast du bei Bissanzeigern mit Rad auf Entfernung halt erstmal eine ganze Menge Dehnung, je nach Bremseinstellung, bei der kein Abzug stattfindet. Bei Delkims mit dem Sensor ist das etwas weniger kritisch.
> 
> Das grundsätzlich dazu, ob man den Brassenbiss mit geöffneterer Bremse allerdings mitbekommen hätte, ist die nächste Frage ^^...



Ich glaube da "reden" wir etwas aneinander vorbei ...

Das was Du meinst ist das "spannen" der Schnur. Habe ich die Schnur so gespannt, dass ich darauf Gitarre spielen kann und den "Freilauf" stramm eingestellt (weich würde auch gar nicht gehen) und damit klebt der Swinger schon fast am Blank dann habe ich tatsächlich, zumindest bei Mono, bei größeren Entfernungen eine sehr schlechte Bißerkennung wegen der Schnurdehnung der Mono.

Aus diesem Grund sollte man zumindest bei Mono auch nicht stark spannen sodass der Swinger ca. gut bis zur Hälfte "durchhängt". Hat zwar den Nachteil, dass man bei Fallbissen nur einen relativ kurzen Pieper bekommt was nicht weiter schlimm ist, da man bei großen Entfernungen mit einer Festbleimontage ohnehin meist keinen vernünftigen "Alarm" bekommt zumindest wenn Kraut im Wasser ist. Dafür hat der Karpfen beim typischen Run "gegen die Rute" zumindest soviel "leicht zu nehmende Schnur" bis der Swinger oben ist und er gegen den Wiederstand des Freilaufs läuft sodass die Dehnung nicht zur stark ins Gewicht fällt. So bekommt man im Normalfall mit Delkim aber auch Bißanzeigern mit Rad einen vernünftigen "Alarm" und hat, so das Blei nicht zu schwer ist, sogar noch bei Brassen eine vernünftige Bißerkennung.

Braucht man aber aufgrund der Entfernung und äußerer Einflüsse (Wind, Wellen, Strömung) ein schweres Blei und muß mit Brassen rechnen dann wird es tatsächlich etwas schwierig. Dann hilft aber auch ein super leicht eingesteller Freilauf nicht weiter weil das Blei dann zwar liegen bleibt aber einem immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wird was zu einem Schnurbogen und Fehlalarmen führt. Hier ist man dann meist bzw. oft besser mit einem RunRig und einem an die Strömung angepassten Freilauf und vorallem Geflecht bedient was dann auch Fallbisse anzeigt.


Gruß Peter


----------



## robdasilva (3. Dezember 2013)

Welche Rollen verwendet ihr dann ohne Freilauf zum Karpfenfischen??

Die Penn Affinity Black Edition würde mir gefallen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Shimano Bulls Eye+Daiwa Basia QDX

Wenn Dir die Schnurfassung reicht ist die Penn sicher eine gute Rolle ...


----------



## marcus7 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Guten Abend,

Cyberpeter, ich gehe da Konform mit dir. Ich glaub ich wurde auch leicht falsch verstanden.
Ich habe mich eher auf die Beiträge bezogen, wo entweder von komplett geschlossenen Bremsen oder von so weit geschlossenen Bremsen dass sie Drillbereit sind gesprochen wurde.

Komplett lose fische ich auch nicht, aber doch noch lange nicht so fest, dass das Pod wegzufliegen droht beim Biss.

Trotzdem bleib ich dabei, dass eine recht feste Bremse kaum dabei hilft einen guten Fisch bei der ersten Flucht zu bremsen, ganz besonders im Kraut...
Ich lass ihn schwimmen, dann will er meistens auch gar nicht allzuweit und legt sich bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit ab. Dann fahr ich da mit dem Boot hin (ohne Sapnnung auf der Schnur), puhle ihn raus und sammel ihn ein.
Ich kann nur sagen dass das immer wunderbar funktioniert hat in der Praxis.
Genauso die Holzgeschichte, die ich weiter oben ansprach. Also alles nur meine Praxiserfahrungen, weiter nichts ;-).

lg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Cyberpeter, ich gehe da Konform mit dir. Ich glaub ich wurde auch leicht falsch verstanden.
> Ich habe mich eher auf die Beiträge bezogen, wo entweder von komplett geschlossenen Bremsen oder von so weit geschlossenen Bremsen dass sie Drillbereit sind gesprochen wurde.
> ...


 
Wir hatten diese Diskussion hier schon ein paar Mal. Ich fische auch mit sehr leicht eingestellter Bremse und habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Meine Karpfenrute liegt meist mindestens 20sec. Weg entfernt von meinem Sitzplatz, weil ich mit der 2. Rute oft Schleie & Co. nachstelle. In dieser Zeit ist der Fisch mit straff eingestellter Bremse auch ins Holz gezogen, wenn sich das in der Nähe befindet.

Andererseits habe ich bei Leuten, die mit straff eingestellter Montage fischen, oft festgestellt, dass der Fisch den Weg des leichten Widerstands nimmt und auf das Ufer zuschwimmt. Gerade die Großen möchte ich aber gern weiter draußen ausdrillen, um die Dehnung der Schnur zu nutzen und sie fern von den Uferbüschen zu halten.

Macht halt jeder anders. Solange alle Erfolg haben, passt's doch. :m


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Cyberpeter, ich gehe da Konform mit dir. Ich glaub ich wurde auch leicht falsch verstanden.
> Ich habe mich eher auf die Beiträge bezogen, wo entweder von komplett geschlossenen Bremsen oder von so weit geschlossenen Bremsen dass sie Drillbereit sind gesprochen wurde.
> ...


Wie gesagt der Aufbau sollte natürlich stimmen.Dann fliegt weder das Pod noch die Ruten weg.Kann der Aufbau das nicht garantieren ist es natürlich blödsinn die Bremse so straff zu machen das ist natürlich klar.Fischt man zu dicht an einem Hinderniss dann bringt auch eine ziemlich straffe Bremseinstellung nichts ist auch logisch.Aber fakt ist doch das er bei weicherer Einstellung mehr Spielraum hat und es für ihn leichter ist in Richtung Hinderniss zu schwimmen.Bei einer straffen Einstellung kommt er garnicht erst so richtig in fahrt bzw. muss einiges an Kraft  dafür aufwenden um Schnur von der Rolle zu nehmen.Das bedeutet am Ende halt meist er nimmt in der gleichen Zeit auch weniger Schnur als mit loser Bremseinstellung wo er ohne große Kraftanstrengung einfach fahrt aufnimmt und dann mit wenig Anstrengung Schnur von der Rolle nimmt.Also bei mir ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht wenn ich die Bisse und die darauffolgenden Runs vergleiche mit loser und straffer Einstellung.Und meine Aussteigerquote ist mit straffer Einstellung um einiges niedriger.


----------



## blablabla (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Guten Morgen
wenn ihr mit straff eingestellter Bremse und relativ loser, lockerer Schnur fischt, habt ihr dann nicht Probleme mit nem ziemlichen Schnurbogen auf weitere Entfernung, auch bei einem ruhigen und flachen Gewässer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Da hab ich meinen "Anschiss" bei dem Video mit Benni Gründer gekriegt, als ich meinte, Freilauf sei wichtig für Karpfenangler.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUiNQTql4c0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUPeTQdcAH9JdAfEAXFDDR2w

Ab Minute 3.55

Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## K.ID87 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Welche Rollen verwendet ihr dann ohne Freilauf zum Karpfenfischen??
> 
> Die Penn Affinity Black Edition würde mir gefallen.
> 
> Gruss Rob


 

Zwar ein gänzlich anderer Look, aber m.M.n. ein robustes, preisgünstiges Ding ohne unnötigen Schnickschnack (die Rolle ist ja auch im Brandungsangel-Sektor angesiedelt):

Shimano - Navi XSB 8000

Habe 3 Stück davon im Einsatz und von Baggerloch bis Weser haben Sie bisher jede Situation gemeistert und mir wunderschöne Fische beschert. Ich benutze die Rollen auch zum Schmeißen von Midi-Rockets und kann bisher keine Ermüdungserscheinungen an Ihnen feststellen.

Edit(h) sagt: Die Schnurfassung ist zudem höher als vom Hersteller angegeben.

...so long, greetz!


----------



## danig (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Hi.

Wollte mal nachfragen ob die Umgewöhnung von Freilauf auf Quick Drag argh "schwer" ist ?

Bei mir stehen jetzt auch neue Rollen an und habe bis jetzt nur Freilauf gefischt.

Aber stehe zwischen der Entscheidung Shimano Ultegra XT-C oder der Penn Affinity Black.
Also Baitrunner System oder "nur" Quick Drag.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*



danig schrieb:


> Wollte mal nachfragen ob die Umgewöhnung von Freilauf auf Quick Drag argh "schwer" ist ?



Das ist so eine Frage die Dir vermutlich niemand (sicher) beantworten kann weil es kommt auf die "Anpassungsfähigkeit" des einzelnen drauf an.

Ich habe mich z.b. sehr schwer getan und habe bei den ersten Runs komplett ins "Leere" gedrillt oder auch die Bremse zu weit geschlossen so dass es zumindest beim Fischen im Nahbereich zu Ausschlitzern kam. Besonders "schlimm" waren die Runs in der Nacht wo man von dem Pipser aus dem Schlaf gerissen wurde. Letztlich habe ich so 5-6 Ansitze gebraucht bis ich dass dann auch in der Nacht einigermaßeb "drauf" hatte.

Ein Kumpel hatte sich schon nach dem 2. Ansitz komplett "umgewöhnt".

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung dass Du einen festgelegten "Ablauf" hast den Du dann auch nicht mehr veränderst sprich eine Hand an die Rute und gleichzeitig die andere auf die Spule dann die Rute aus der Ablage nehmen und dann die Bremse von "Freilauf" auf "Bremseinstellung" umstellen. 

Wichtig beim Umstellen der Bremse zumindest bei Quick Drag Rollen wie der Affinity Black ist, dass man das *vorher* schon ausprobiert also dass man z.B. 3-4 Klicks braucht oder eben eine halbe Umdrehung des Bremsknaufs um von Freilauf auf Bremseinstellung zu kommen. Macht man das nicht oder ändert oft die "Freilaufeinstellung" oft und fischt z.B. recht ufernah kann es passieren, dass man evtl. im schlaftrunkenen Zustand die Bremse zu weit zudreht und aufgrund der geringen Entfernung zum Fisch kann es dann zu ausschlitzern kommen oder gar zum Schnurbruch.

Bei Baitrunner II Spulensystemen (Ultegra XT-C) ist das einfacher, weil man nur den großen Bremsknauf "bis Anschlag" zudrehen muß und kann trotzdem nicht zu weit zudrehen, so man _*vorher*_ die richtige "vordefinite" max Bremskraft des großen Bremsknaufs  eingestellt hat. So man die kleine Bremsknopf nicht verändert bleibt dies auch beim nächsten Ansitz erhalten. Dafür ist dieses Bremssystem deutlich schwieriger zu bedienen bis es "betriebsbereit" ist aufgrund der zwei Bremsknöpfe und der Abhängkeitkeit zueinander und die Freilauf- und auch die Bremseinstellung (so man das über den großen Bremsknauf macht) ist weniger fein einzustellen als bei den meisten Quickdrag Rollen da man hier meist nur ein 1/4 Umdrehung hat die sich wirklich auf die Bremskraft auswirkt. Nimmt man den kleinen Bremsknopf als "Drillbremse" hat man zwar eine sehr genau einzustellende Bremse, ähnlich wie bei richtigen Freilaufsystemen, aber aufgrund der Größe des Bremsknopfes schwierig zu greifen erst recht mit klammen Fingern und man muß dann das gesamte System für das nächste Ablegen wieder frisch einstellen. Erklärung siehe hier:
http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...chnik_im_detail/baitrunner_spulen-system.html

Ich persönlich ziehe Quickdrag bzw. Instand Drag (wie es bei Shimano heißt) Baitrunner II vor, das ist aber letztlich Geschmacksache.


Ob jetzt Shimano Ultegra (gibt es als XS-B auch als Quickdrag) als 10.000er oder die Affinity Black ist nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Teilweise Geschmacksache.

Die Ultegra zumindest als 10.000 hat deutlich mehr Schnurfassung und auch Schnureinzug, die Affnity ist (vermutlich) die etwas stabilere Rolle. Kommt halt drauf an was man mehr braucht.


Gruß Peter


----------



## danig (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf*

Danke dir Peter.

Denke das hat mich in dem Entschluss gestärkt die Penn zu nehmen (große Schnurkapazität und Schnureinzug ) sind bei mir nicht so wichtig da ich selten mehr als 50-60m weit raus muss.

Gruß
Daniel


----------

